# Rocket Mozzafiato Evo R



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Decided to upgrade from my trusty Rancilio which is now up for sale (head over to the sales section to view).

After much deliberation I decided on this machine. It does everything I want, and it looks stunning too. I went with the Rotary pump so it can be plumbed in the future too. Paired with a Mazzer Sj.

Fantastic service by Bella Barista who have been brilliant to deal with too.

Happy Xmas to me.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I do love the Rockets! Hmm maybe next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely set up. Is the Mazzer standard or modded to the high heavens?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice set up . Giotto is on my shortlist. How do you find the shot to shot recovery?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

